# Woman underwear ads?



## aiat_gamer (Nov 5, 2014)

Why am I getting advertisement to this ad all over the website?! 

http://www.miriale.com/fi/fi/index.aspx


----------



## Costello (Nov 5, 2014)

aiat_gamer said:


> Why am I getting advertisement to this ad all over the website?!
> 
> http://www.miriale.com/fi/fi/index.aspx


 
what do you mean "all over the website" ?
does it appear in places where it shouldn't, or is it just normal banners (with content that apparently displeases you) ?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2014)

Aren't these targeted ads? Maybe you look at Woman's underwear a lot. I means panties are pretty awesome.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Nov 5, 2014)

Costello said:


> what do you mean "all over the website" ?
> does it appear in places where it shouldn't, or is it just normal banners (with content that apparently displeases you) ?


 

I ma sorry, I worded it wrong. They are in the allotted ad spaces. It is just that it is strange that I keep getting adds for this website.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Aren't these targeted ads? Maybe you look at Woman's underwear a lot. I means panties are pretty awesome.


 
Hah, not since I was a teenager and porn was hard to come by . To be perfectly honest I did order some lingerie for my GF, but that was almost 8 months ago, could that be the reason?!


----------



## Costello (Nov 5, 2014)

they are targeted ads, and they're from Google...
so you must be seeing them on a lot of other sites (I imagine).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 5, 2014)

And as targeted ads, if you're seeing them all over, your search habits stray more towards panties than you'd care to admit. It isn't as if Google codes their targeted advertising to dredge up an old obscure search to plaster all of the ads with, referencing information that isn't even stored in your cookies anymore (unless you absolutely never clear your browser information). It's something you search for often enough that Google saw the ads as a good fit.

With that said, lol.


----------



## cracker (Nov 5, 2014)

Had to come see what this thread was about.   

Actually, if you are signed into a Google account (more than likely if you are on Android and/or Chrome) then Google probably has a dossier on your searches that rivals the NSA's. I have no doubt they rotate the ads based on some formula. I will admit, though, that random crap ads have been showing for me on this site regarding things I have never been interested in searching for (in other words: not panties).


----------



## DarkAce0 (Nov 5, 2014)

Some one doing some research.  *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) *


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2014)

I almost nuked this thread, good thing I read what was going on...

Checking that link for SCIENCE


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 5, 2014)

It's certainly better than seeing men underwear ads which focuses on their ballsack like I've seen on bus stops and more.


----------



## Sychophantom (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep forgetting most sites have ads. Adblock: Haven't used the internet without it in years.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder if we should invest in getting some ads for single dating sites... you know







 For science


----------



## Clanver (Nov 5, 2014)

for me its advertisement from thomann ~ 

music equipment, quite legit for me actually ~


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2014)

huh... all the ads I see are for penis shaped pasta

Im just kidding, I keep going overboard and this certainly isnt an EoF thread. For the most part I see gaming ads and flashcarts. The ones that are targeted are mostly games because, well, thats what I do.


----------



## cracker (Nov 5, 2014)

I might spam Google with better searches because I mostly get ads for the shit telco company (who for years claimed _the fastest internet in town_ despite a max cap of 10Mbit/s DSL vs 60Mbit/s cable) but I digress...

Too bad there aren't ads pertinent to this forum much anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 13, 2014)

Targeted ads, huh...?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice ads, buy some.


----------



## cracker (Nov 13, 2014)

Now all I'm getting is chicks with d*cks... WTF! JK   

And moving to EOF in 3...2...1...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bortz said:


> I wonder if we should invest in getting some ads for single dating sites... you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
GBATemp already has it. It's called Cougar Life.

I checked for reviews and it's a scam but the video ad is pretty funny.


----------



## cracker (Nov 13, 2014)

I dunno if cougars really go for gamers but if things don't look up for me soon I may try.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Nov 5, 2014)

Why am I getting advertisement to this ad all over the website?! 

http://www.miriale.com/fi/fi/index.aspx


----------



## Seyiji (Nov 14, 2014)

I for one welcome our new women's underwear overlords and look forward to wearing their pretty things like a good princess :3


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 14, 2014)

Bortz said:


> I almost nuked this thread, good thing I read what was going on...
> 
> Checking that link for SCIENCE





Bortz said:


> I wonder if we should invest in getting some ads for single dating sites... you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what has science done for _*you*_ lately? Huh? Huuuhhh??


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 14, 2014)

I was about to click on OP's link, then realized that if I did click it, I'd end up with the same targeted ads. Glad my brain was working this time.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 14, 2014)

I clicked his link like 20 times. Its a great time to be alive.




Densetsu said:


> And what has science done for youlately? Huh? Huuuhhh??


 
Its more like what hasn't science done for me lately


----------

